
The Liana Vine and Its Role in Global Warming - Red_Tarsius
http://e360.yale.edu/features/the-strange-case-of-the-liana-vine-and-its-role-in-global-warming
======
impossiblegame
It's a bit scary that we rely on the Amazonian ecosystem to carbon sink the
Northern Hemisphere's fossil fuel excesses, but we know so little about how it
works.

------
6d6b73
Just yesterday I was talking about sudden increase in number of trees attacked
by poison ivy in the forest in my friend's backyard.

~~~
snsr
Anecdotally, it's prevalence seems to have increased markedly in my neck of
the woods over the past ~15 years.

